# Breeding Ghost shrimp and Cherry Questions



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay i am going to start a 20 gallon tank full of ghost shrimp and cherry's. Its been about 4 weeks of the aquarium been up and filter cycling, I did a water test i got this results 

PH.7.0
A.25
No2 0
No3 40

Is this safe enough to go ahead and put some shrimp in there? And once i do how many can i put like 100? 50? what should i feed them since they ill be the only ones in there and how often? 

anyone know a place i can find any other types of shrimp online? Links would be helpful.


Thank you.


Btw the tank has alot of plants and moss balls with a power filter with a sponge over the intake. Should i add aquarium salt?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If that ammonia # is real (sometimes it can be hard to read), I'd wait for it to go to 0, then do a huge water change, then add shrimp.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't add 100 shrimp! 50 will probably not work either. Try 25 for best results.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't add 100 shrimp! 50 will probably not work either.



Your right! GO FOR ONE MILLION : 1,000,000 muwhahahahahaha. Then you can use your shrimp to take of the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL caca! thats a HUGE number!


----------

